# Luces de Auto Fantástico



## Trinquete

Hola amigo:
Muestro al foro el esquema ,para quien interese .
Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123

los valores son aproximados por aqui deberian rondar.
Las resistencias entre  2k2 y 10k
Los condensadores entre 47uF/1000uF

Te he dibujado dos formas de hacerlo, lo implementas en una rama para descubrir los valores que mejor se ajustan.

La resistencia variable, no es necesario que sea un potenciometro con una simple resistencia ajustable y un destornillador te apañas, el valor no es conflictivo pero estara en consonancia ccon el condensador.

si quieres un encendido instantaneo y un apagado lento es necesario añadir un diodo.


----------



## Mushito

Hola:
Estuve empezando a diseñar circuitos para el Carro, y miren lo que acabé.
Se trata de las luces del auto fantástico con LEDs de alto brillo, les aconsejo a que usen LEDs de color Azul, Blanco o Verde, (con el rojo no conseguí tanto brillo).
La distancia de LED a LED debe ser por lo menos 2.5 cm y podría variar, según gusto de cada uno, mi circuito tiene la peculiaridad de tener un retardo a la desconexión, en otras palabras cada LED no se apaga de inmediato, para ello le puse un capacitor electrolítico de 1uF, este valor podría variar según los gustos de cada uno.
Pruébenlo para que vean su efecto, se ve precioso.

Mejor que este:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## irak_86

hola soy nuevo en este foro, yo are un circuito parecido a este pero me piden ke tenga 4 diferentes tipos de secuencias ........alguien sabe como hacerlo ......un amio me dijo e utilizar un pic pero ps acepto sugerencias


ahi esta la imagen del circuito si la kieren
[/img]


----------



## Juan de dios

Este es el que yo usé


----------



## rizelec

Gracias, es el mismo que use para el vumetro, me faltan las luces a los costados que se encienden en secuencia, como en este video.
YouTube - KITT Voice Box Startup
A proposito de tu proyecto, creo que tenia un montaje con componentes discretos, dame tiempo a ver si los encuentro.
Saludos.


----------



## rizelec

Este es para el box voice, solo que modificando las posiciones de los diodos y el pin 13 debe ir al +vcc.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/flecha/index.htm 

Comenta lo que paso !
Saludos.


----------



## Roberto02

Para mi lo hice un idea, para ampliarla el posible numero de luces: una secuencia de 15 LEDs bidirecional, usando un DMUX 74154, un contador sincrono 74191

les presento el diagrama para que veas 

Agradezco su opinión.


----------



## Roberto02

Por otro lado, les doy el archivo de simulacion de eso, lo cree con el Proteus 7.hay duda de eso.espero que lo pruebes, y tambien avisamelo si lo corregiste.saludos a todos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Un viejo circuito, míralo.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## jose_flash

ola mirad este secuenciador de luces ( el efecto es el de el coche fatastico) me lo mando Anthony123  ,la velocidad se varia mediante el potenciometro


----------



## DeMuX

Hola, estoy haciendo un generador de la secuencia del coche fantastio. El circuito esta resuelto y funciona, sin embargo no tengo inversores a mano. 

Alguien se animaria a ayudarme a hacer este mismo circuito, con los mismos componentes, pero sin usar inversores? 

Que haga la secuencia de luces del coche fantastico mediante los leds, es decir:

LED3 LED2 LED1 LED0
1------0------0-----0
0------1------0-----0
0------0------1-----0
0------0------0-----1
0------0------1-----0
0------1------0-----0

Y vuelva a comenzar.


Adjunto imagen. Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Se puede hacer mas sencillo


----------



## rash

hola compañeros he leido un poco este tema y me ha recordado que yo hice un circuito hace años de una revista que simula este efecto.. lo he buscado por todos los sitios esta tarde hasta que lo encontré y todavia funciona, lo hice en el 1988 ufff ejejjeej... bueno he escaneado la revista o lo que queda de ella... 

... saludos...


----------



## Dencer

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y quiero hacer mi aportacion al tema, he logrado construir mi primera prueba del voice, pero ahora mi problema es hacerlo con las 6 barras de leds, para esta primera prueba utilice este diagrama y ,me funciono a la perfeccion y pienso utilizar el diagrama que muestran anterior mente, pero como no se mucho de esto quisiera que me dieran una ayudada, con respecto a los transistores que ayudan a aumentar la potencia de la señal, es alguna medida en especial? ya que no dice en el diagrama.

saludos.

esta es mi primera prueba.

YouTube - KITT Voice box 1Intento Mexico


----------



## cabile2

Yo hice este...

Que tal me quedo...

YouTube - Voice Box Final


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Felicitaciones cabile, que buenos recuerdos.

No olvides compartir el circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/148809/ _ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## kchorro67

que tal aficionado?, oye, tengo una duda, ya armé el circuito, pero no logro entender claramente como es el funcionamiento de las compuertas NAND en el mismo, específicamente no entiendo como es que las patas UP/DOWN del 74LS193 se intercambian al llegar al último led cada vez. O sea, como se decide cual oscila y cual se queda fijo.?, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Las puertas AND conectadas a las salidas del 74154 forman un flip-flop RS, que controlan las puerta AND que activan ascender o desender.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jimmyneutron

este es kit el auto fantastico con su secuencia de luces, esta simulado en proteus.

les anexo los codigos puno c y punto hex


----------



## 000omega000

Mushito dijo:


> Hola:
> Estuve empezando a diseñar circuitos para el Carro, y miren lo que acabé.
> Se trata de las luces del auto fantástico con LEDs de alto brillo, les aconsejo a que usen LEDs de color Azul, Blanco o Verde, (con el rojo no conseguí tanto brillo).
> La distancia de LED a LED debe ser por lo menos 2.5 cm y podría variar, según gusto de cada uno, mi circuito tiene la peculiaridad de tener un retardo a la desconexión, en otras palabras cada LED no se apaga de inmediato, para ello le puse un capacitor electrolítico de 1uF, este valor podría variar según los gustos de cada uno.
> Pruébenlo para que vean su efecto, se ve precioso.
> 
> Mejor que este:
> 
> YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.



Hola Mushito!! fijate que estoy empezando en esto de la electronica y me llamo la atencion el circuito de las luces de auto fantastico que pusiste para ponerselo a mi coche,  pero me gustaria que me ayudaras con la lista del material necesario para elaborar este proyecto y mas o menos en donde encuentro estas piezas. Yo me encuentro en Mexico y estas piezas las busque en Steren pero no me supieron decir del CD4017 y del 1N4148 y del LM555C me dieron un NE555V si me servira? y me preguntaron de las resistencias de 22K de cuantos watts? y por ultimo no le entiendo muy bien al diagrama de conexion pk segun yo es de 6 leds, esto es correcto? crees que pudieras auxiliarme con un diagrama de como tendria que ir montado al circuito?... te agradezco tu atencion y espero me ayudes


----------



## lubeck

> las busque en Steren pero no me supieron decir del CD4017


buscalo mejor en alguna electronica mas o menos surtida... de que parte de Mexico eres??



> y del 1N4148


es un diodo y es bastante comun incluso en steren, podrias poner el 1n4001 si no lo encuentras...



> y del LM555C me dieron un NE555V si me servira?


si si te sirve busca su hota de datos en www.alldatasheet.com




> y me preguntaron de las resistencias de 22K de cuantos watts?


de 1/4 o de 1/2 



> y por ultimo no le entiendo muy bien al diagrama de conexion pk segun yo es de 6 leds, esto es correcto?


si son seis leds



> crees que pudieras auxiliarme con un diagrama de como tendria que ir montado al circuito?...


te recomiendo que te Fijes en la fecha de su ultima participacion...


----------



## misaelito

hola ah todos me gustaria saber como hacer las luz del nuevo auto fantastico 2008 si alguno vio la peli mer va ah entender lo que necesito, que prenda el led N°1 ,2, 3 asta el 10 cuando se prendio el ultimo led 10 recin se empiecen ah apagar lo primero led 1,2,3 asta apagar el led 10 y ay nomas se vuelva ah prender el led 10 asta el led 1 y empiese el ciclo de nuevo si alguno tiene algun circuito le agrtadesco que me lo pase no inporta si es con pic ni la cantidad de led yo puse 10 para dar un ejemplo desde ya mucha gracias


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Esto hace algo parecido.





Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El circuito está en Livewire, y está en el archivo .zip


----------



## misaelito

hola el aficionado gracias por el circuito del nuevo auto fantastico solo me gustaria saber si me podes mandar el circuito real con los integrados por que busque las hoja de datos de cada 74ls y no se en donde va cada pata en tu circuito tiene cada 74ls164 dos entrada con la letra S y en la hoja de datos no me aparece ninguna entrada con la letra esa yo soy nuevo en la electronica capas que no la se identificar cuales son las entrada S en la hoja de datos por eso te pido si tenes el circuito ya con los integrados ya terminado o ayudame a identificar las patas desde ya te doy las gracias el aficionado y espero tu respuesta suerte


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí están los terminales.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## misaelito

Muchas gracias aficionado, ya lo voy ah construir y te cuento como me fue.


Anda espectacula ya lo probe no tengo camara sino subo el video gracias aficionado


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¡Qué bien!

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Sí puedes trata de poner el video (busca un celular con video, eso ayuda)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

He modificado el circuito, quité el 74LS02, y puse un transistor como NOR (No-O).









Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: El archivo Zip contiene el circuito en Livewire.


----------



## misaelito

hola aficionado ya arme el circuito del auto fantastico que me diste en pbc y funciona espectacular ahora decime como puedo subir el video al foro para que todos lo vean otra cosa arme en protoboard el circuito del auto fantastico con 15 led con el integrado 74ls154 74ls191 y el 74ls76 y el famoso 555 como oscilador y no anda lo revise por todos lado y no va vi un circuito tuyo con el 74ls193 y el 74ls00 son los mismo? espero tu respueta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Una forma de poner un video, es que publiques el video en Youtube, y pegas el URL del video que haz hecho en Youtube, aquí en el foro.

Acerca del circuito con el 74ls193 y el 74ls00, hacen lo mismo.
La resistencia R1 es de 330 ohm

Aquí te dejo un circuito para 10 LED (trabaja de manera similar), ya que el similador Livewire, no tiene el 74154.




Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: En el archivo ZIP está en circuito en Livewire.


----------



## retrofit

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Una forma de poner un video, es que publiques el video en Youtube, y pegas el URL del video que haz hecho en Youtube, aquí en el foro.
> 
> Acerca del circuito con el 74ls193 y el 74ls00, hacen lo mismo.
> La resistencia R1 es de 330 ohm
> 
> Aquí te dejo un circuito para 10 LED (trabaja de manera similar), ya que el similador Livewire, no tiene el 74154.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 48982
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.
> Nota: En el archivo ZIP está en circuito en Livewire.



Me he permitido un pequeño cambio...

Bueno, parece que no a subido, lo inteno de nuevo...

Saludos.



			
				EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Me he permitido un pequeño cambio...
> 
> Bueno, parece que no a subido, lo inteno de nuevo...
> 
> Saludos.



A ver si ahora quiere subir...

Saludos.



			
				EB4GBF dijo:
			
		

> Me he permitido un pequeño cambio...
> 
> Bueno, parece que no a subido, lo inteno de nuevo...
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> A ver si ahora quiere subir...
> 
> Saludos.



Lo intento de nuevo...


----------

